# Hector Lombard Wins Again...... In 6 Seconds



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So Paulo Fihlo pulls out.... what a drag but Jay Silva stepped in on the 13th of this month...to challenge Hector Lombard for his middleweight championship title in the Bellator Fighting Championships.....

Hector send Mr. Silva right back where he came from with a knock out... in 6 seconds... ouch..

This victory gives Hector a fighting record of 25-2 rattling off a 14 fight win streak.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Challenger*

Actually the fight wasn't for Lombard's title!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Actually the fight wasn't for Lombard's title!


That's true... Fihlo was supposed to challenge for the title. But since Silva stepped in so late it was a non title fight....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate that there are no good Bellator downloads/torrents.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I hate that there are no good Bellator downloads/torrents.


Here's Hectors KO....


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

14 straight for Lombard. I really am starting to think of this guy as a top ten middleweight. He's no joke.

He honestly is more impressive to me than Okami or Lawler. He's just ridiculously powerful.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I hate that there are no good Bellator downloads/torrents.


http://www.mmavideos.pl/ 

they have the fights!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problem*



_RIVAL_ said:


> That's true... Fihlo was supposed to challenge for the title. But since Silva stepped in so late it was a non title fight....


Even Filho wasn't fighting Lombard for the title, it was a "Superfight" of sorts.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Even Filho wasn't fighting Lombard for the title, it was a "Superfight" of sorts.


Yeah, you have to win the tournament to get a title shot. This fight and the Alvarez fight are to get those guys paychecks and air time. It is kind of stupid because what if one of their champions loses but it comes with the territory of this kind of tournament system.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Territory*

Yeah thats why I've never been a fan of champion's non-title fights. If they loose what do you do for the guys that win?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Lombard was 40 pounds lighter when he competed in Judo. I think he may be to small to be a top MW.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was just thinking that. I think he would have problems with people like Marquardt or Henderson. He is an incredible fighter though and I would really love to see him fight the best of the best.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Match Up*

Well with Bellator and Strikeforce trying to get an Alvarez versus Melendez fight on it wouldn't surprise me that they put on another such fight!


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

as dana white would say "he's better then fedor"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Better than Fedor?*

Whom was he referring to?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> So Paulo Fihlo pulls out.... what a drag but Jay Silva stepped in on the 13th of this month...to challenge Hector Lombard for his middleweight championship title in the Bellator Fighting Championships.....
> 
> Hector send Mr. Silva right back where he came from with a knock out... in 6 seconds... ouch..
> 
> This victory gives Hector a fighting record of 25-2 rattling off a 14 fight win streak.


LOMBARD WILL SURELY BE SIGNED BY UFC/ STRIKEFORCE SOON, THE GUYS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Promotions*

I could see Lombard fighting for Strikeforce in a fight similar to the Alvarez versus Melendez fight but as long as he is the champion for Bellator I don't think he's going to the UFC!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

That lead right hook was beautiful.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah thats why I've never been a fan of champion's non-title fights. If they loose what do you do for the guys that win?


You effectively become an unofficial champion while not being handcuffed to title defenses.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I could see Lombard fighting for Strikeforce in a fight similar to the Alvarez versus Melendez fight but as long as he is the champion for Bellator I don't think he's going to the UFC!



The UFC was trying to sign him two years ago but he had visa issues.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Visa Issues*

So instead of waiting until they were sorted out they didn't sign him? Guess they regret it now!


----------

